

Could you please tear this idea apart? - mynameblows

I recently thought about developing a web application where users login, post blog content, and then throw a script onto their existing website that would allow them to embed all of those blog posts onto any page they want with little developer intervention.<p>Do you see any immediate flaws/improvements to be made to this idea? Do you think there's a market for it?
======
LarryMade
Sounds cool, I like the idea of write once post many. Where the blog post will
be on your site, and your facebook, G+, etc. Blog navigation would be an issue
on the subscribing sites, also save for javascript you have platforms and
languages to contend with (frontpage, vs RoR, vs PHP, vs Perl, etc.) Handle
images, sound and other embedded media?

If it is easy to use, handles just about everything, and can be fed
everywhere, there's a market, I know people would like something they can do
all their social posting from one spot, and if it can be added to any site,
that would go for web developers, as they could set up a news/blog section no
problem. How are you going to do revenue? subscription, advertising?

------
earplug
"Do you think there's a market for it?"

That's not a question you should be asking us, that's a question you should be
answering yourself. Do you see people chatting about this need on forums?
Google? Etc... Do you believe it's a problem people do not know they have yet?

Best way to test the latter is to code it up, post it here, and see if anyone
uses it.

------
wetherbeei
If "script" means javascript, then SEO will be a large problem because the
main article content will not be visible to search engines.

